

You asked for it, HN: Hipmunk adds Multi-City Searching and more - kn0thing
http://blog.hipmunk.com/new-multi-city-searching-autocomplete-and-gla

======
Lewisham
I love the addition of choosing alliances as your preferred airlines, but I
still want a way of excluding airlines I hate (I will never give United or Air
France my money again!)

When that happens, Hipmunk will be perfect :)

~~~
kn0thing
"Choose your nemeses" - that sorta thing sound about right?

~~~
Lewisham
Yeah, essentially. Hipmunk's "Agony" metric is one you use when you've already
decided to compromise. I wouldn't need it if I had the money for my preferred
airline (there's lots of good airlines if you can afford them). A "choose your
nemeses" draws the line on the other end; the limit at which even a lower
price won't make you compromise to fly on that airline.

And I really hate United and Air France.

------
sachinag
Is there a way to send the results of a search to someone via e-mail or post
it on Facebook/Twitter? I'd love to be able to send an itinerary to my Mom for
her to purchase (she foots Thanksgiving trips home) or be able to say "hey,
everyone, these are the flights I'm considering taking to NYC/SXSW/whatever -
what do you think before we all book?"

~~~
spez
Yes, you can share the URL of the results page*

*The results are stored in memcached and last ~24 hours. This will improve in the future.

~~~
sachinag
Yay!

~~~
kn0thing
Back in the _very_ early reddit days, Steve on at least one occasion waited
for a user to request a certain feature via feedback and would push it a
little while later. This of course gave the impression that he'd just put
written that code for him :)

That said, it's nice to have the feature already there and just point someone
to it.

------
andymoe
If I do a multi city search and then decide I want a new search I like that
you save my existing search parameters but I would like it even better if you
provided a "clear all" button or something. What if I really do want a new
search with no cities in common to my old search?

~~~
spez
Yes... right now you can just replace those inputs. It doesn't require any
extra clicking or typing.

~~~
andymoe
Yeah, it requires me to double click and clear or type over the input for each
text box... That's more clicking than I should have to do if all I want is a
new multi city search from.

~~~
blehn
You only have to double-click once. Then you can TAB to the other fields.
That's roughly equivalent to having a clear button.

------
jasonjei
I think implementing language/syntax to accomplish this would save even more
time than having to tab/create row/etc.

To point an example, ITA allows you to choose connecting cities such as
SFO::PHX, but that's only for connecting cities. If you can create a syntax
for multiple cities, it may save some time.

------
spicyj
I'm guessing this isn't possible because you don't have the data, but it would
be great to have Southwest flights as well.

~~~
wriq
<http://www.southwest.com/about_swa/terms_and_con.html> They don't allow it.

~~~
k4st
I wonder if they can get around that by knowing the information, but not
explicitly displaying it. For example, if one does a search and Hipmunk knows
that Southwest has a plane scheduled at that time then they can provide a link
to the Southwest website and a suggestion that "Southwest might have a time
that's good for you." with a little "[?]" box beside it explaining that
Southwest prohibits Hipmunk from explicitly displaying their info.

Obviously, another way would be Hipmunk getting authorization to use
Southwest's data from Southwest.

~~~
sounddust
Agreed. Even if you can't include certain low-cost carriers, _any_ information
that you could provide about these flights would be better than any other site
has attempted, and would make your search results that much more useful. If I
understand correctly, the actual flights don't change too often, so if you
could simply put somewhere in the sidebar that Southwest (or RyanAir or
whoever) provides a flight for the same route, it would be fantastic.

------
didip
You guys are awesome! I just book round trip flight to Pasadena in less than
10 minutes.

~~~
kn0thing
Sorry this reply took so long (I just saw your comment). Thanks for the great
testimonial. Pasadena is a lovely town - hope you have a splendid trip!

------
zackattack
once you guys figure out a clean way to do flexible dates, you will be kings

~~~
spez
We _know_ how. It's just a matter of getting things together with our data
providers.

~~~
zackattack
>It's just a matter of getting things together with our data providers

would you elaborate?

